# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Photos of snakes eating

## cchardwick

Thought I'd start a thread so people can post photos of snakes eating!  I'll start, here's my 2013 Bamboo male eating a rat! (fed live)  The Bamboo is by far one of my favorite base morphs and you don't seem to see many around.  I think it's a great alternative to the Spider morph, looks very similar but without the head wobble issues.

----------

Brownspidey (11-19-2017),C.Marie (11-27-2017),CaptainKillua (01-04-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),Maddlesrain (11-23-2017),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Brownspidey

My bumblebee girl RUBY gobbling up an adult
Mouse today. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (11-27-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Ronniex2_ (05-02-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Yearling Tanimbar scrub stuffing his face, as usual!

The second one is him, moments before, pressing himself against the glass waiting for me to drop his rat pink. Youd swear I️ never feed him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),Maddlesrain (11-23-2017),_Ronniex2_ (05-02-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## BR8080

Since putting my undocumented rescue carpet in his new enclosure he lives in the sky hide 90% of the time.   I thought it was pretty cool he ate from it today.  He's in blue and can't wait to see his fresh colors soon.

----------

Brownspidey (11-19-2017),C.Marie (01-01-2018),_DLena_ (11-20-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Ronniex2_ (05-02-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## KendarB

Cecil munching on a fuzzy rat 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

everything i could find within a decent time frame 
none of Yellow because he's just too darn shy.

----------

C.Marie (11-27-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

Ragnarok: 


Godzilla! 

Chuck Norris: 

Flame:

----------

C.Marie (11-27-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Ronniex2_ (05-02-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## xShevi

Here's my awesome 75% super dwarf retic eating from her perch.  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (11-27-2017),_Godzilla78_ (11-22-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## KillerKame

First two are Fluff on a couple different occasions and one of Kitty.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (11-27-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Tila

Yay!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (11-27-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),Maddlesrain (11-23-2017),PythonBabes (11-21-2017),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## Clarence

My African house snake likes to say his mice are pull apart. It's a bit gross but he enjoys it.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Godzilla78_ (11-22-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

My pair of HC Albino Royals in a synchronised feeding session  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Ronniex2_ (05-02-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (11-22-2017),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Here's my awesome 75% super dwarf retic eating from her perch.


Thats one beautiful baby!!!

----------

_Kam_ (01-08-2018),xShevi (11-22-2017)

----------


## the_rotten1

That's about all the "dinner time" pics I have that I haven't shared already. You get to see all my western hogs, because they're such good eaters, my strange experiment with feeding male BPs birds (it was sort of a phase, not really doing it anymore), a tiny baby girl that was so hungry she took the tongs with the rat, and then of course King, in all his majesty.

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Godzilla78_ (11-22-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),Maddlesrain (11-23-2017),_Ronniex2_ (05-02-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),Zincubus (11-22-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Liking the black and white MBK photo  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_the_rotten1_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## Joci

Heres a pic I took just now of Fírnen utilizing his amazing jaw! Snakes fascinate me  :Smile: 

(Please ignore the reflection of my foot in the glass )

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## xShevi

> Heres a pic I took just now of Fírnen utilizing his amazing jaw! Snakes fascinate me 
> 
> (Please ignore the reflection of my foot in the glass )


If you hadn't said your foot was there I wouldn't have noticed

----------


## Joci

> If you hadn't said your foot was there I wouldn't have noticed


I kind of expected that response.. oh well

----------


## Ax01

*ambush hunting and feed by Fiyero:



yummy!


back to hiding, buh-bye!


* :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Godzilla78_ (11-23-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Ronniex2_ (05-02-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## KillerKame

Fed Kitty today. Fluffy is still in shed so no food for that guy.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Ronniex2_ (05-02-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## oodaT

Last small rat meal, moving up to medium next week. Eros will also be moving up.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (11-27-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

Check out the _TEETH_ on this little hatchling killer!  Chuck Norris never ceases to impress.



He's already outgrown these little rats, but I am finishing off the bag before moving him to larger meals. I just feed him the little guys twice/week and he's happy.  I fed two at once and he took it one time, but the next time he refused the second, so twice/week seems best for now. (every 4 days)

----------

C.Marie (11-27-2017),Joelgriz8124 (03-18-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

Close-up shot of Chuck's teeth

----------

C.Marie (01-01-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Close-up shot of Chuck's teeth


What a little beast! :Surprised:  :Razz:

----------


## Team Slytherin

Got some Thanksgiving quail for the babies!! Though initially interested, the Dumerils passed. Forgot I fed her 6 days ago and she rarely bothers eating more frequently than every 3 weeks or so, and often longer. But its Thanksgiving, so I thought Id try! Both quail went to the scrub, of course. He was so cute trying to figure out how to eat it. Then he looked at me like, you need to back off NOW.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (11-27-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Tonald Drump

My first and only beep Pylox happily munching down on a HUGE mouse. And he's in shed too!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Ashleigh91

Talion on his fourth meal! He's a little shy about actually eating it while I watch though. He pulled it back into the hide after this.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (11-27-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## cchardwick

Here's a funny one from tonight's feeding.  I fed this girl a big pre-killed rat, probably about 150 grams or so, about the largest rat that I'd feed a ball python.  She snapped it up and after five minutes I went back to check on her.  When I opened up the tub she popped out like a spring!  I had to keep the tub open while I worked and let her gobble down this big ol rat before I could close the tub LOL.

----------

_Ashleigh91_ (12-04-2017),Brownspidey (12-04-2017),C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017),xShevi (12-04-2017)

----------


## Brownspidey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Here's a funny one from tonight's feeding.  I fed this girl a big pre-killed rat, probably about 150 grams or so, about the largest rat that I'd feed a ball python.  She snapped it up and after five minutes I went back to check on her.  When I opened up the tub she popped out like a spring!  I had to keep the tub open while I worked and let her gobble down this big ol rat before I could close the tub LOL.


Just using gravity to help it down ... kinda clever tbh .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),NPE76 (12-04-2017)

----------


## NPE76

> Here's a funny one from tonight's feeding.  I fed this girl a big pre-killed rat, probably about 150 grams or so, about the largest rat that I'd feed a ball python.  She snapped it up and after five minutes I went back to check on her.  When I opened up the tub she popped out like a spring!  I had to keep the tub open while I worked and let her gobble down this big ol rat before I could close the tub LOL.


I had a boa that did this every single time. Even would press it against the top of her enclosure on occasion. Great Pic! 

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------


## NPE76

Here is my little pastel lesser getting ready to eat... Close enough?  :Smile:  

Sent from my LGL22C using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## PythonBabes

Hungry bebe. Too bad that dang rat peed AND pooped in his cage, right after I cleaned it :Rage: 

I've been thinking of moving him up to two smalls since one just isn't doing it for him and a medium is too big.

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Figured I'd share a few...
Tyson, the Vanilla BP slamming a rat
Django, the Cal King eating his mouse
Cosmo, the hognose chomping down his fuzzy...

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-07-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## Starscream

I got distracted by phone shenanigans and forgot to photograph the rest.

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_MissterDog_ (12-06-2017),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## BR8080

My sunglow Sonny showing off his arboreal skills LOL

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## larryd23

Our 2017 pastel banana boi enjoying his meal. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-07-2017),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-08-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Our 2017 pastel banana boi enjoying his meal. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha, good one

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

I wish I caught this on video!  I dangled the baby rat in front of Chuck Norris' hide, and he hit it so hard it made a loud BANG!!  And blood and guts splattered all over him!  My god, he lives up to his name! :Matrixfight:

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-30-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Figured I'd share a few...
> Tyson, the Vanilla BP slamming a rat
> Django, the Cal King eating his mouse
> Cosmo, the hognose chomping down his fuzzy...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


man, that Cali King looks like the devil himself with those mean eyes!

----------


## Craiga 01453

> man, that Cali King looks like the devil himself with those mean eyes!


Hahahahaha, the flash doesn't help! He's actually a sweetheart, but his eyes in that pic make him look pretty badass.

----------


## Ashley96

Thought this was a funny pic of Picasso eating his mouse. His face makes me laugh. Its thru the cage thats why its not good! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-09-2017)

----------


## KillerKame

Feed day for the snakes.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),Maddlesrain (12-13-2017),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-30-2017)

----------


## Maddlesrain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Kam_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-30-2017)

----------


## SDA

ARGH! I just fed Ganja last night so now I have to wait a week before I can make a video of her eating. It is a treat to watch. I'll do my best to video tape it next week and put it up. Nothing says wow like watching a GTP eat!

----------


## purepearl

Corkscrew! 

 

Baby girl muchin on a mouse  



So many bones snapped when she tried to pull its head off... yuck



We apparently turn into a total weirdo at dinner time...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-13-2017),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-30-2017)

----------


## MD_Pythons

She's doing her best lol. She transitioned to rats easier than i thought she would.

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (12-30-2017)

----------


## BR8080

My BCI enjoying a meal while hanging out of his enclosure....

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

My img enjoying her rat my bci enjoying her rat its like they nearly snap there neck sometimes 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Feeding day.
Chuck and Flame took their meals right away.


Godzilla still refuses thawed.  She is scared of me and the most shy snake I own.  She doesnt mind the thawed rat, she just is so concerned about the giant predator holding the tongs!
Im not sure what to do.  Ive tried everything.  Hair dryer, yada, yada.  I just left it near her hide for now.
She will eat live very quick feeding response with live, since I can put the live rat in the tub and Im not present at all.


Im going to start handling her more frequently to get her accustomed to me.  She is such a shy scaredy cat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Yay!  The get it hot with a dryer and leave it in the tub worked!  Godzilla ate!

Technically not an eating photo, but this is her right after swallowing her dinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Dante, pretty proud of this guy finally eating on his own. Seems he does not like small meals, would not take hoppers, fuzzies etc. That is a medium mouse. I know it's a big bulge, but this is what he would take, bulge was down in 2 days of laying in his hot hide.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## KillerKame

He is trying to make up for lost time.  :Wink: 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------


## oodaT

> He is trying to make up for lost time. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


He surely did with that meal lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Godzilla78

> Dante, pretty proud of this guy finally eating on his own. Seems he does not like small meals, would not take hoppers, fuzzies etc. That is a medium mouse. I know it's a big bulge, but this is what he would take, bulge was down in 2 days of laying in his hot hide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That is not too big, looks just right to me.  I have fed monster rodents to my ball pythons and never had a regurge yet.  Plus, it looks like Dante needs some big meals for awhile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

my two problem children atm, both enjoying their meals last night.

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Yeah he definitely does, this is probably what he will be on till moves up to next size meal.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Phyllis eating her first 4xl guinea pig a few weeks ago



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),Craiga 01453 (12-31-2017),_Godzilla78_ (12-31-2017),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Phyllis eating her first 4xl guinea pig a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good lord!  Now thats what Im talking about!!! Pythons eating rodents that look way too big, but go right down the hatch!  It amazes me every time they eat an extra large meal.  (I dont always do that of course)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> Good lord!  Now thats what Im talking about!!! Pythons eating rodents that look way too big, but go right down the hatch!  It amazes me every time they eat an extra large meal.  (I dont always do that of course)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha! Yeah I only got enough guinea pigs to offer one every 3-5 feedings. She'd be morbidly obese if she ate one of these every week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Phyllis eating her first 4xl guinea pig a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a thought but have you considered putting a piece of card down over the substrate to minimise the chance of ingesting some woodchips ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Slytherin's Mommy

My two girls

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-02-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Just a thought but have you considered putting a piece of card down over the substrate to minimise the chance of ingesting some woodchips ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I've tried... she drags it all over the place and ends up traveling half the cage. I just brush pieces off as I see them getting close to her mouth. She inevitably eats a couple small pieces on occasion but aside from keeping her exclusively on paper there's not a whole lot I can do with a 9', 15lb snake. If I can remove noticeable pieces I absolutely do though. If the feeder is mostly dry it's not much of an issue though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ashleigh91

He skipped a meal because we were traveling for Christmas... apparently he was a little too eager to eat and forgot how?
Upside down snek!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),Craiga 01453 (01-04-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-05-2018)

----------


## Tonald Drump

> He skipped a meal because we were traveling for Christmas... apparently he was a little too eager to eat and forgot how?
> Upside down snek!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Wow, he's quite the acrobat xD

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

My corn island boa eating


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-05-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (01-05-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

My img boa eating she is so fast

https://youtu.be/M4-IgglGSfs


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (01-05-2018)

----------


## Starscream

Maze really likes these bloody rats...

----------

_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## hollowlaughter

Such a tiny meal, there.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## Starscream

> Such a tiny meal, there.


Perspective  :Wink: . Her head's about 6 inches lower than the rest of her body, which makes the rat look smaller as well. I'll admit it's only 8% of her body weight, but still... 3 grams isn't really that much of a difference.

----------


## cchardwick

This is how I dispose of my retired rat male breeders, this is Lucy, my 2 year old 50% Japea dwarf albino retic.   That rat is as big as they come, probably nearly 2 years old.  He was replaced by younger males. (Euthanized with CO2).  Don't let this photo fool you, she weighs well over 30 pounds now!



I thought this was a ball python, turns out it's a rat snake LOLOL.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## Aerries

IDK, does this count as eating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-08-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Your finger looks nice and blue,lol 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

> Your finger looks nice and blue,lol 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Yea I lost feeling after 5 mins lol but everything is fine now lil bugger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-08-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Just a few from today, atlas has moved up to small rats as he has a good girth on him and almost 500g. Another from my new baby, enchi het clown Hades taking his first meal with me. And Dante, continuing to do great.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## oodaT

Here's hera, knocking back her first medium rat.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

He just knocked back a quail and gives me the signal that hes ready for his rat pink, too. He always looks at me and opens his mouth when he thinks I should be feeding him but am taking too long. Never seen another snake do this!



Also, when in feeding mode, his pupils dilate like Spongebob! So interesting. Cant wait to watch him grow.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (02-25-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (01-09-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## cchardwick

Here's a photo of my male Super Dwarf Purple Albino retic eating a jumbo rat.  This is the biggest rat I've ever tried to feed him.  All I can say is WOW!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (02-25-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Here's a photo of my male Super Dwarf Purple Albino retic eating a jumbo rat.  This is the biggest rat I've ever tried to feed him.  All I can say is WOW!


How old is he roughly and how long approx , out of interest ..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

Here's my beaut Rhino Nosed Ratsnake who usually takes his evening meal under water to eat it - what's that all about  !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_Starscream_ (02-16-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## cchardwick

> How old is he roughly and how long approx , out of interest ..


He is probably 2.5 years old, not sure how long he is but here's a photo of his whole body.  I'm 6'4" for comparison:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-15-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2018),Zincubus (02-15-2018)

----------


## JustinGatCat

Heres a picture of my Bumblebee Het G-Stripe Lily Dragon. Shes a great eater, and has an amazing feeding response. Ill have to be careful with her when shes older because she likes to come out of her tub to grab the rat . Im very proud of her, because she was a live feeder when I bought her, and she switched over to f/t her first feed with me!!
This is an old picture of my big Normal het Albino boi Pua. Hes and outstanding eater. I named him correctly! Hell almost always eats (our first reject was 2 weeks ago but he was a n g e r y cause he was in blue, which is weird cause this fat boi has taken in blue) and will take pretty much anything. He doesnt even need his rat warmed, hell take his supper thawed and cool!(I always give him warmed rats, but there have been occasions where Ive let the rat cool off after heating it up because I was busy and I didnt have time to heat it up again. He takes em no problem!)

----------

_Pengil_ (02-24-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

He's become a very enthused eater!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (02-25-2018),_Pengil_ (02-24-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_Starscream_ (02-24-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

She worked for 20 minutes to get it down the wrong way when it usually takes 5 to get it down the right way....

----------

_MissterDog_ (02-24-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> She worked for 20 minutes to get it down the wrong way when it usually takes 5 to get it down the right way....


Tappy and Maze forever hanging-climb buddies!

----------

_Starscream_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

My girl Sophie just hangin around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-24-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-24-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-25-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-24-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-26-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## CoinOperatedGirl

Nom, nom, nom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-26-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## Babygecko

Female pastel 4 yrs old. ( Sher Kan).
Male regular 6 yrs old. (Abe).
Male vanilla bee ghost 1 year old.(Luciant).

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Here is my girl. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## cbaetz78

My buddy Dexter (yes, Dexter Morgan). Hes such a good eater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-27-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Between the Glass, Flash & Phone cam my pics always suck



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

My lovely Lucy, whose been getting more energetic with her feedings. I love the last picture despite the quality. Looks like she is having spaghetti, haha.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-03-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-03-2018)

----------


## Aerries

I lifted the blanket over the front of his enclosure and He paused for a second and was like ummmmm Im trying to eat! hahha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-06-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Got it by the rear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-06-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## KillerKame

Um...

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-19-2018),KendarB (03-17-2018),_pretends2bnormal_ (03-09-2018),_Sonny1318_ (03-09-2018),_Starscream_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-09-2018),_Tonald Drump_ (03-09-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Um...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


HAHAHAHAHAHA! 🤣

"...am i doing it??"

----------


## Sgt7212

Heres a video of my girls last feeding. Sorry for the flicker in the beginning. Apparently slo-mo and fluorescent lighting dont mix well. Fluorescent lights have a slight flicker that the human eye doesnt notice under normal conditions. Once she strikes, the rest is in time lapse and the flicker is gone. 

https://youtu.be/57uIPkoIe3U



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (03-18-2018)

----------


## Starscream

:Smile:

----------

_Godzilla78_ (03-18-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-17-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## gusanr14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Charles8088

When Luna was a bit younger...

----------

_the_rotten1_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> 


Great stuff !

Incidentally how do you upload videos ?
Sadly whilst TapaTalk is amazing for photo uploads they don't seem to cater for videos ..

Ta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Starscream

> Great stuff !
> 
> Incidentally how do you upload videos ?
> Sadly whilst TapaTalk is amazing for photo uploads they don't seem to cater for videos ..
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I use the youtube app to upload. I don't have bccode (what forums use) memorized so I do have to switch to my computer to embed it on here.

----------


## Tonald Drump

> Great stuff !
> 
> Incidentally how do you upload videos ?
> Sadly whilst TapaTalk is amazing for photo uploads they don't seem to cater for videos ..
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If my memory serves me right from thar time I posted about rap, you can just copy the video link into your post and a linked preview will show up when you post it.

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## Charles8088

I need to figure out how to place a permanent camera inside the enclosure. Would be nice to capture (with good quality video) feedings... as well as just checking in from remote locations.

----------


## Joelgriz8124

Idk why the second one looks edited but I cant find the original lol . This is my male bumble bee when he was a juvenile. My females are shy when they eat I cant put them in tubs they will only eat in their cages while in their caves . So I dont have any good pics of them eating  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Joelgriz8124

> I need to figure out how to place a permanent camera inside the enclosure. Would be nice to capture (with good quality video) feedings... as well as just checking in from remote locations.


That would be cool if you could install one of those WiFi nest cameras or somthing a little cheaper . My buddy has a couple in his house that werent too expensive and they are indoor/outdoor so you wouldnt have to worry about the humidity n water damaging it . That would be really cool though . Giving me ideas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

Young LTRs feasting ..

I split these two up a while ago but they both turned ultra-tetchy , they just seem happier together for now ..





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-18-2018),Lirenn (03-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-18-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Tonald Drump

> Young LTRs feasting ..
> 
> I split these two up a while ago but they both turned ultra-tetchy , they just seem happier together for now ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Silly question, but what's an LTR? :v

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## KillerKame

> Silly question, but what's an LTR? :v
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


I would guess leucistic texas rat snake.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------

_Tonald Drump_ (03-19-2018),Zincubus (03-19-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> I would guess leucistic texas rat snake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Correct ... thank you ..

Being Asperger / dyslexic it's something I try to avoid spelling too often  :Smile: 

I have probably spelt the L word about 5 different ways in this very forum  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-19-2018),_Tonald Drump_ (03-19-2018)

----------


## Tonald Drump

> Correct ... thank you ..
> 
> Being Asperger / dyslexic it's something I try to avoid spelling too often 
> 
> I have probably spelt the L word about 5 different ways in this very forum 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





> I would guess leucistic texas rat snake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Okay, thanks guys, I'm just not that good with snakes :v

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (03-19-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Idk why the second one looks edited but I cant find the original lol . This is my male bumble bee when he was a juvenile. My females are shy when they eat I cant put them in tubs they will only eat in their cages while in their caves . So I dont have any good pics of them eating  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For curiosity's sake....why don't you just feed them all in their enclosures?

----------


## Zincubus

> Okay, thanks guys, I'm just not that good with snakes :v
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


Don't be so hard on yourself !

I'm just the same when people start talking about Carpet pythons , Jungle / Jag / etc ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Tonald Drump_ (03-20-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Tonald - Don't be so hard on yourself !

I'm just the same when people start talking about Carpet pythons , Jungle / Jag / etc ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Newbie39

Yummy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_the_rotten1_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Charles8088

> That would be cool if you could install one of those WiFi nest cameras or somthing a little cheaper . My buddy has a couple in his house that werent too expensive and they are indoor/outdoor so you wouldnt have to worry about the humidity n water damaging it . That would be really cool though . Giving me ideas


I've considered many of those, especially because they're rated for outdoor use (better with humidity, moisture, pee, etc...) but the problem with many of them is they suck up close. Don't focus well when the image is too close.

----------


## Joelgriz8124

> I've considered many of those, especially because they're rated for outdoor use (better with humidity, moisture, pee, etc...) but the problem with many of them is they suck up close. Don't focus well when the image is too close.


Oh yeah I didnt think of that. :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joelgriz8124

> For curiosity's sake....why don't you just feed them all in their enclosures?


I actually feed them in there enclosures now, but before I was just nervous of them ingesting cypress mulch , but now that Ive switched them into their new enclosure that holds humidity better Ive swapped over to aspen . Either way I know they probably would have been fine , but I just got nervous . Also someone said that they could get cage aggressive if you feed only in their cage , but Ive never been struck at by any of my ball pythons unless their was good present . Hope that answers your question man . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-21-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Got some teeth action going!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-21-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-22-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Got some teeth action going!


awwwwwe teefs!!!

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-21-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## ShaneSilva

Wabbit

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-21-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## bmwood

> Wabbit
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


bad day for bugs lol

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-21-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

First time Ive ever gotten a closeup of the teeth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics, I love the acrobatics they perform while trying to eat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## Sgt7212

Chiquita taking down a small rat. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Try to ignore the head in the foreground. Hes a monster  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (04-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

> Try to ignore the head in the foreground. Hes a monster  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's saving it for later.  :Wink:

----------


## Team Slytherin

> He's saving it for later.


Hahaha, he did come out today to snag it before heading up to bask.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Feeding night for 4 out of the 7 
Daenerys

Skittles and Odin
And lastly Ra



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

Yummy

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

Lirenn (04-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-12-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (04-12-2018),_Tonald Drump_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

> Try to ignore the head in the foreground. Hes a monster  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Showed this to my husband and pointed out the head. His eyes went wide and he asked "How?? He don't got no hands!" 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Showed this to my husband and pointed out the head. His eyes went wide and he asked "How?? He don't got no hands!" 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha, hes just a killer beast! Really, day old quail are just super fragile and he likes to hit them a little too hard He knocked back 3 quail, then put himself to bed. Came out the next morning and had the head for breakfast! (Im way to wussy to try offering him something that small on a set of tongs)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Lirenn (04-12-2018)

----------


## pretends2bnormal

I was told about the slow motion video feature on the Samsung galaxy S8, so I decided to try it while feeding my snakes this week.
I posted the video clip to Youtube to share.

Young (~7 month) banana ball python striking a F/T rat in slow motion:



It looks so clumsy in the slow motion wrap, but at full speed it looks perfectly normal.

----------

_BR8080_ (04-18-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2018),_the_rotten1_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## Tonald Drump

A late lunch for Pylox!

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-05-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

Nice pictures everyone! You all have such nice snakes. <3

----------


## BR8080

Took pics of everyone with their mouth full the other day.....

Roger - my rescue Carpet hanging from his skyhide (just amazes me - snakes eat without hands is cool enough - but while hanging upside down - awesome)



Sonny - my sunglow never misses a meal


CC - my Caulkers Cay - always a good eater


Bob - my clean BCI going spaghetti first this week


Babylon - my handsome Brazilian rainbow - love how he's growing

----------


## Tonald Drump

That mouse's face is just screaming "HELP MEEEEE" 

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk

----------


## ckuhn003

Must of been hungry to shoot out of his enclosure to grab his dinner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (06-11-2018)

----------

